

Tell us about your experience in any kind of dysfunctional software group or company. - watmough

Please recant your old, new, current war stories.<p>How many of these situations drove you towards creating a startup?
======
mrtron
Are you implying that a startup will not have any dysfunction?

I have found startups to be like a pressure cooker for coworker relationships
and dysfunctional situations. The main difference being people are too busy to
worry about it so they quickly get past the problems.

Bigger companies it just plays out in slow motion over months, where it tends
to unravel in a day at a startup!

